# Panguitch lake muzzleloader deer



## Zach1987 (Feb 1, 2021)

Me and my dad are hunting the panguitch lake muzzleloader this year and it could be my dads last year hunting. We are familiar with the area since we have a cabin near duck creek village but have never hunted that area, I know nobody is going to give away any honey holes but maybe some areas with trailheads to walk in. Any info would be awesome and much appreciated


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I wish I knew what tags me and my family were gonna have 3.5 months before draw results were posted!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

does Cedar Mountain / Panguitch have trailheads that aren't inundated with ATV's? I don't know that there are any "hike in" areas on that unit...


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> I wish I knew what tags me and my family were gonna have 3.5 months before draw results were posted!


Have you tried one of those magic 8-balls? Let me know if it works because then I will buy one.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> I wish I knew what tags me and my family were gonna have 3.5 months before draw results were posted!


BS. You know the system better than that!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> BS. You know the system better than that!


I thought I did, until last year. The tags I was certain we would draw never came through and the only 2 tags we did get were very unexpected random LE elk and LE pronghorn.

We shall see how this year goes. I'm planning on some tags, but after last year, who knows at this point


----------



## Zach1987 (Feb 1, 2021)

Well when you have 8 points for general deer I would say it’s fairly safe to say we will draw. Maybe you should read up about draw odds


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Easy there bud. No need to get spicy. We're all friends here.

MM made his comment because as he mentioned nothing is ever truly known. For all we know, that unit gets 99% of tags cut this year. There was also know context that you had 8 points in the original post. 

I don't know the unit. But based on your post, I would make this more about hunting with your dad instead of finding the 'best place'. Harvest is only a small measure of a successful hunt, and if it might be his last I would focus entirely on enjoying my time with him. Just my two cents and worth what you paid.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Zach1987 said:


> Well when you have 8 points for general deer I would say it's fairly safe to say we will draw. Maybe you should read up about draw odds


I'd be willing to bet I know how to read and interpret draw odds better than you do, but that's another topic for another day.

Let me tell you a little story about the 2020 draw. My dad, who was exiting the dedicated program from the year previous, really wanted to draw another deer tag. The unit of his choosing, would take 2 DH points based off previous years draw odds, to be successful in the draw. Me, planning for these scenarios in the future has been doing thing to ensure that when he, we, I or other family members want tags, we can draw them. When he applied, his point pool to draw said permit was with 4 preference points. Double what as "guaranteed" to draw that tag over the last 5 years. Well draw results came out, and guess what! UNSUCCESSFUL! how could that be? Well, turns out that there were major tag cuts for the unit and NO tags, ZERO!, were issued for dedicated that year for that unit. I was sure he would draw. But didn't.

So next time you go piping off on your 2nd post ever, about how you are sure you'll draw tags, 3 months before the results are posted, and before you start telling me to learn to read draw odds, just remember. This whole thing is completely out of your hands after you submit your application. On a year like this, with deer already in rough shape headed into the winter, a drought compounding on top of another one, no feed for wintering animals and a few other elements im sure you haven't thought of, you have zero idea what they're gonna do with permit numbers. Yeah, 8 should be enough. But I certainly wouldn't plan on ANYTHING until you have that email telling you that you drew a tag.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m sure I’m going to draw my deer tag.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm positive I'll get my tag as well.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm sure I'm going to get my tag too...I will be hunting the Boulder this year for deer! No doubt about it! A 100% sure thing!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll get mine also, the only decision is what unit and hunt.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

You have 8 GS deer points?
You could of been hunting that unit four times by now instead of spending $80 dollars ‘waiting’ to hunt that unit.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MrShane said:


> You have 8 GS deer points?
> You could of been hunting that unit four times by now instead of spending $80 dollars 'waiting' to hunt that unit.


If I draw it with 2 points this year, I'll try and remember to post it in this thread. I just put in the other day, and it was my 1st choice.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> MrShane said:
> 
> 
> > You have 8 GS deer points?
> ...


Same here, I put in yesterday with my two points with this one as my only choice.
IF my odds stay the same, this will be my fourth time hunting there in eight years.
Good luck and hopefully we BOTH draw!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MrShane said:


> Same here, I put in yesterday with my two points with this one as my only choice.
> IF my odds stay the same, this will be my fourth time hunting there in eight years.
> Good luck and hopefully we BOTH draw!


I've been down there turkey hunting a couple times, so i've a vague idea on the area. Usually a spring campout with the family and my folks at panguitch lake that happens to coincide with turkey season. I'm the exact opposite of my father, hes like 80% fishing and 20% hunting. I'm 90% hunting and 10% fishing, so they don't get to see much of me i'm afraid. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zach1987 (Feb 1, 2021)

Well for reasons out of our control we haven’t been able to be putting in the last few years and just buying points. So “IF” we draw I was just curious if anyone has hunted it and has any helpful info.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> If I draw it with 2 points this year, I'll try and remember to post it in this thread. I just put in the other day, and it was my 1st choice.


And..... I just got my email. Looks like i'll be hunting Panguitch with a smoke pole.
I'm excited, good unit I think.
And anxious, cause gas is getting expensive, it's farther from home, and..... this will be my second muzzy hunt. Last one I did was in 2018.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Lone, well done!
Just received my unsuccessful email for your same hunt.....dang it.
Thought for sure myself and two sons would draw with our 7 points.
I just can’t compete with Zach and his 8 points.
Speaking of Zack, I’m sure he is celebrating right now over his guaranteed tag!
Zach1987, did you get your tag?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MrShane said:


> Lone, well done!
> Just received my unsuccessful email for your same hunt.....dang it.
> Thought for sure myself and two sons would draw with our 7 points.
> I just can’t compete with Zach and his 8 points.
> ...


7 points? Geez. By all rights you should have your tag. I must have lucked out with a random pool.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Lone, I made a mistake.
I thought between myself and two sons we had a combined 7 points which would lowball us at two each for the draw.
I just spoke to my sons and we actually only had a combined total of 4 points which lowballed us to only one point each for the draw.
No wonder we struck out....


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Zach, did you get your tag?
Lone, just a few more weeks now….


----------



## Biggergun (Feb 22, 2019)

pretty country that time of the year..buck knoll, and the ridge running east of there, and north and east up against the private is where we hunted, seen two shooters, but no shots, i would bet in the burn areas would be the place to go now


----------

